# chix 11/17



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

got there and there was DB77 so we became movie stars  then his box got stolen :--| and we finally got it back but i'll let him fill in the blanks

the fish were free jumping everywhere but there was way too much bait around


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Movie Star Frauds, I just heard about your cameos!!  

RR- DB77 says thanks and you missed it by 10 minutes, he is just leaving!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well i'm on my way back now


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*could feel it, that North chicks beach wind ...*

... and of course, I gambled against my gut and went to WSJ where I've been digging out some when it isn't "going off". 

Caught one dink rock @ the spit in the 430-515pm window. In the short time while I was there I even said to myself: "Wind is bit more North then NW probably should have gone to Chicks." Then John calls me coming off the beach and before he can tell me I say "Let me guess there going at Chicks." John's response ~ yep, big time how'd ya know ?!

With my limited post-work fishing approval pass AKA the WAF, my fishing was over = classic  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Wtf*

 No report?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

DB77 and REELREBEL18 nice meeting you last night. REBEL after you left i got on the beach with db77 and started catching fish right away you should have stuck around a little longer.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*moviestar status*

For all of you that want our autographs, the line ends around the building. j/k. RR and I are fishing chix and a guys flags us down out of the water. We're like what the hell, another touron asking what were catching. Well it turns out to be a news reporter from fox news out of NY. He needed 2 fisherman o re-enact the scene when the suitcase of the cutup man washed ashore at chix last year. So we did it. Come to find out he was the executive producer of the Geraldo Rivera show and we were going to aired sometime. 

Now, after our debut scene we went back to fishing. For some reason i got a gut feeling to look back on the beach and i noticed my tackle box was gone. There was a kid riding his bike on the beach 10 minutes earlier and RR knew him. We tracked him down and i got my box back. He said he thought someone left it on the beach. If he wasn't 16 there would of been a 10oz sinker lodged in his cranium. But i'm a nice guy and told him that was not cool. Come to find out he got grounded for a few months from his father.
well after that fiasco went back to fishing and got into a good bite about 5pm.
tighlines
db77

Reel Rebel- thanks for the help and i owe ya one.
john


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

nice guy huh?aren't you the same guy who was camping illegally on the eastern shore and caught a big drum,and scolded tilapia for keeping enough spot to feed his family, not to bring up the fact that you had more than 2 stripers on a stringer at the same time......p.s.were is that phone # and name i need....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

kibaro said:


> nice guy huh?aren't you the same guy who was camping illegally on the eastern shore and caught a big drum,and scolded tilapia for keeping enough spot to feed his family, not to bring up the fact that you had more than 2 stripers on a stringer at the same time......p.s.were is that phone # and name i need....



whoa stirring up the pot


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Moviestars!
I just want to know which one of you guys played the 'cut-up' dude in the suitcase.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Busted out, about time!*



kibaro said:


> nice guy huh?aren't you the same guy who was camping illegally on the eastern shore and caught a big drum,and scolded tilapia for keeping enough spot to feed his family, not to bring up the fact that you had more than 2 stripers on a stringer at the same time......p.s.were is that phone # and name i need....


ROFLMAO! .....Hat


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

my name is Phil McCrevis and live in p-town. i drive a white caddy with gold curb feelers. If you see me gimme a shout out.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> This is gonna be good.


Damn right this is gonna be good. Poachers (4 stripers on a stringer and bragged about on this board) who think they're celebrities deserve whatever comes their way. :--|


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Give DB77 a break....hell ,he's from Jersey  

And got that stinkin horse shoe


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*3 times Al?*

No breaks around here! You know that, kinda makes some of us :--| Hell I know folks from Jersey, they have their own justic. ....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well Hat....ur right...but all in all DB77 is good people......Now if'n I had his luck..I mighta not made the choices he took ,but that's what makes us human. We have tha right to choose

DB77 ,seems ta always be in tha right place at the right time ,an with that ,I take my hat off.....


We all can't be retired and goin feeshin when we want to.....  

But Hat I hear what yer sating..and respect that...even tho that bastad caught a drummie in a few hrs...vs tha days I spent ....but that 's fishin and thats how the ball bounces


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Al my friend,*

you know us crackers. We would put you under a pile of sand out on the island and you know it. Next time we made a AI report it would read, caught nice 49 incher from around 27.AL  

Sometimes people make a bed and have to sleep in it. Hows it go, three strikes and your out? I know you but there are those out there that would find you guilty by association  , careful!....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I dunno know....it might be crime ta associate with me   esp..after a few.....vs tha other way around....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats it Al....*









*Bailiff, WACK HIS PEE PEE!*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> *Bailiff, WACK HIS PEE PEE!*



think yer gonna need a smaller hammer


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

You guys are somethin, but I'm leanin on the Hat.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

drama queens!  

go feesh before it really gets cold.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just one question. Where can I find gold curb feelers?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*i love this family*

Hat 80
1st off,- what's your deal? you don't know me enough to judge. Everyone here sees or hears something and all of a sudden they are judgemental. Kbaro is a good friend and he is kidding, not being serious. chest2head is a fishing partner and is kidding and so is Al.
Seems like there is always an issue with someone when something is brought up. About the stringer thing since it hasn't been corrected, the 4 fish were mine and another guys I was fishing with. Also, I don't use the northern thing as an excuse. Like I said before, I'm not the guy keeping undersize fish, not the guy crossing over your lines, and by far the guy to be judging other people.

Keith,
thanks for stirring up the bowl of soup.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

and you can find the curb feelers at the flea maket on little creek blvd.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm. I usually shop at the swap meet behind Ingram Auto on N. Military. 
Might need to move up the street.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

kibaro said:


> nice guy huh?aren't you the same guy who was camping illegally on the eastern shore and caught a big drum,and scolded tilapia for keeping enough spot to feed his family, not to bring up the fact that you had more than 2 stripers on a stringer at the same time......p.s.were is that phone # and name i need....



Aint nothing like Kibaro with a few beers in him and all fired up!  

Sick em Davey Boy!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Aint nothing like Kibaro with a few beers in him and all fired up!
> 
> Sick em Davey Boy!


And look who chimes in. The guy who grabs the reds by the gills.


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Aint nothing like Kibaro with a few beers in him and all fired up!
> 
> Sick em Davey Boy!


that guy db77 probably drives a minivan also


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> And look who chimes in. The guy who grabs the reds by the gills.


thanks newsjeff i was just going to mention that but you got there before me,all we need now is those guys from sandbridge who celebrate the citation reddrum highdive competition


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> And look who chimes in. The guy who grabs the reds by the gills.


Just have my beer ready and on ice by Monday afternoon! Go make your pick in the Lounge!

And get back to the news desk Ron Burgundy:


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

kibaro said:


> thanks newsjeff i was just going to mention that but you got there before me,all we need now is those guys from sandbridge who celebrate the citation reddrum highdive competition


Wanker!  

Too bad your photo resurfaced on your Austin Powers tryout:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Keith, ask Dixie about the 17" schoolie he gutted with a J hook last Monday.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You just jealous U can't catch anything on a J hook or a circle hook for dat matter!  Hell Ya forgot about my Sea Mullet too already did ya!!! 

Go skate bait.....


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

well well the tables have changed for all you fruitcakes that i fish with. god i can't wait till the drum season starts again so i can see if the large drums will survive the 30 ft fall from the piers. and theunder size specks and pups that are hidden in the coolers all over. hopefully i'll be able to partake in your illegal activities since i am such a bad guy. I guess hanging out with Al has brought out the inner demons in me.


Newsjeff, just picked up the chain steering wheel for the hoopdy and the fuzzy balls for the overhead. Just got a good deal on the mass quanity of tree air freshners.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Frap your a***

http://www.frappr.com/thebadguys


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Any of you ladies doing any fishing?  Hey Flea, how about you give this thread the old boot?


----------

